# Best way to train Fuss/Heel etc



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've trained about a dozen dogs to do this and the last four I have enjoyed success by training it as a sitting exercise. I teach the dog to follow the leg with no more than 6-8 inches of movement for the first few sessions. We move forward, backwards, sideways and slight turns but never a full step. I also train next to a wall or kitchen counter. We graduate to a step then two steps, three steps, five step, ten steps, 15 steps etc then I begin to add turns.

It's time to train the Mal to heel and I see this as an opportunity to try a new method.

What is your favorite way to train this?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I've trained about a dozen dogs to do this and the last four I have enjoyed success by training it as a sitting exercise. I teach the dog to follow the leg with no more than 6-8 inches of movement for the first few sessions. We move forward, backwards, sideways and slight turns but never a full step. I also train next to a wall or kitchen counter. We graduate to a step then two steps, three steps, five step, ten steps, 15 steps etc then I begin to add turns.
> 
> It's time to train the Mal to heel and I see this as an opportunity to try a new method.
> 
> What is your favorite way to train this?


The same, with one variation - I train come-to-heel first, and train ghte turns right before training full steps. 

I do a whole bunch of unnecessary training (the dog dancing stuff) to prevent and correct heeling position problems for future use (and for fun!)


----------



## Heath Ashment (Apr 7, 2009)

Chris, can you go into a little more detail please? Do you use both commands (fuss and sitz) while making these small movements? And anyone else please add your methods.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Heath Ashment said:


> Chris, can you go into a little more detail please? Do you use both commands (fuss and sitz) while making these small movements? And anyone else please add your methods.


no commands, in fact with the last two dogs, I have trained in english and then switched to german commands so I would have the baggage of all the sloppiness and minor corrections.

I haven't done anything with the pup as far as heeling goes. He walks with a loose lead and will sit when I stop but he learned that from the other dogs as I tend to walk 2-3 at a time.

The way I do it is to have his sit in order. To me Sit means sit there and don't move until I tell you or give another command - just like platz. He sitz is great, I can yell at him from across a field while he's running to sitz or platz and he'll do it. I would always walk up to them and release them.

With the sitz, as I walk up to him, if I were to beging training fuss right now, I would walk up to him and make a kissy sound to get him to look at me and I would click and treat or use a tug. Soon enough he'll anticipate the action and then I know he's ready for fuss. 

I will turn the word heel/fuss into a command that means sit by my left leg and look at me. I don't start moving until I know he looking at me when I'm not looking at him. 

The first movement I teach is the left turn. I turn and then take my hand and push his back legs into position. After a few tries at this, he won't want me to use my hand and will just do it himself. That's when I give him jackpot style praise. I work in short sessions until I can complete a full backward circle. Then I start turning the other way.

When he turns both way without issues then I can swing my leg like a pendulum and the dog will follow. This is when I start inching forward and backwards. Then I start running and walking slow. Then I make him heel in crowds. Then I make him heel over things like park benches, food on the ground, people whatever I can think of. THEN I add the leash.


----------



## Heath Ashment (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, how old is the dog when you start this?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

For me its not about age but rather about when he has foundation. 

Work on Sit and Watch Me separately. I walk around the house with little bits of cheese or whatever food I am eating and will make him sit or watch me randomly, then I give him a treat.

I suggest you only work on two things at once. For me its' sit and watch me then its watch me and platz then platz and stand


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

btw-

thanks every one for all of the ideas. I think I will try the beat the shit out of the dog with a stick method until he heels.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

beat my dog with a stick today until he bled. Now he won't even come to me.

This method sucks


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

Now you need somebody on the other side of him beating him with a stick to chase him back to you. The beatings cease the moment he returns to you. Don't over praise him though when he returns, that makes sissy dogs. That's how you fix his avoidance of you. Also the heeling works well if you have 3 other people with sticks. One behind the dog one in front and one on his left. They can all participate in beating the dog when he gets out of postion. This is handy because you don't have to beat him yourself which will help if he is starting to become afraid of you. Make sure your three heeler helpers don't have protection equipment on though you don't want him to associate equipment with being beaten. Good luck and train hard but smack em harder.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris,

If it ain't broke.....


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Too Funny (at least I hope you were kidding).

I did attend a seminar once where the trainer was using a lot of pressure from a second line & handler. The second handler literally pulls the dog out of position and the main handler corrects him into position- once he is in the dog tries like hell to stay there as any other slight out of position gets pressured from both ends unil he is perfect in position again (same concept as forced hold retrieve work).

With Lasher I taught through bribery (heeling with a ball held in my left shirt pocket). I put in the forward movement right away with lots of rewards of ball tug. Then I taught the finish later.

With Havok I worked basic- basic- more basic then half left turns-full left turns, then the finish and then the fwd movement with right turns. He has by far been straighter for everything. 

Lasher has always crowded a little and because if this his butt sticks out just a little. I had to re-train the sit automatically because he was always just a little crooked. 

Julie


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Chris,
> 
> If it ain't broke.....


I know but I like to leave myself open to new ideas... that's all I was looking for. 

This stick beating is ok though because not only am I getting a work out, the dog is becoming tougher.:^o


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The right stick is the important part................


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> The right stick is the important part................


 
But without the correct swing and follow through what good is having the right stick?!! 
It's not the tool, it's how you use it! :razz: :-D :wink:


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> But without the correct swing and follow through what good is having the right stick?!!
> It's not the tool, it's how you use it! :razz: :-D :wink:


The only people who say that are guys with small.....um yeah nevermind being a newbie I don't know how far I can go....hahaha.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Whoa! someone missed the point.=D>:-D


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Shit... eyes grow back right?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, he just wouldn't heel again so I had to give him a severe correction. Who said these malis are easy to train? 

The dog is in total avoidance now, any tips on bringing him back?


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

Isn't that what they call single event learning?? HAHAHA


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Chris, I guess he won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

He's really coming along. His down/stay is phenomenal. After I whacked him for not heeling I told him to platz and he hasn't moved in about 24 hours. Damn good dog!! BTW- I guess these mals do look a little like Coyotes.


----------

